# Tackle Box



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

Anyone have suggestions on a tackle box. Needing a new one.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I like the skb tackle bag










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustangmike89 (Apr 30, 2015)

Everything I need fits in my berkley tackle binder and one of the medium clear Plano boxes.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It really depends on the fishing you do? I have 3 freshwater and 2 saltwater, 1 fer my yak with a mix of inshore/small off shore stuff. Not to mention all my other boxes that have a little here and a little there....


----------



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

I have 2 8' rods and one 12' rod that I use to tight line with. Both medium/heavy action. What rod type should I use for walking along the beach fishing with lures. I haven't done that but it appears I am missing quite a bit of fishing action by not doing so.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

AUtigerfan said:


> I have 2 8' rods and one 12' rod that I use to tight line with. Both medium/heavy action. What rod type should I use for walking along the beach fishing with lures. I haven't done that but it appears I am missing quite a bit of fishing action by not doing so.


Casting fer distance, I would think the 12's as long as they are the same action... but then again, ChrisV would be the man to talk to about that! He kills em from the beach!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

I have 17lb test on the reels and use 30lb for liter. Should I go heavier on the lbs for the leader? All mono line


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I would forget a tackle box and get a bag of some sort, I like the falkon bag. And as for the leader I would drop from 30mono to 15 flouro. I do have some heavier flouro but almost never use it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

AUtigerfan said:


> I have 17lb test on the reels and use 30lb for liter. Should I go heavier on the lbs for the leader? All mono line


Once again, it all depends on what you are fishing for...? I catch bulls from 8-25 lbs w/ a 30 lb fluro leader and 30 lb braid on Penn 4000's. So depends on your target from the surf? :thumbsup:


----------



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

Reds, Pomp, anything that runs the beach


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

AUtigerfan said:


> Reds, Pomp, anything that runs the beach


15lb flouro double drop rigs tied by yourself. Either small kahl hooks (my favorite) or circle hooks. On occasion when the pomps get finicky I drop to a 10-12lb double drop. Just learn how to use your drag properly and you'll have a blast.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

For walking and casting I use 2500 shimano spinning reels and 7' med/hvy rods with 20lb braid and 20lb flouro leaders. Has worked well for me. I typically carry 3 rods (less lure changes) and lay the 2 not in use on a towel as there is usually not anybody else on the beach yet. 

For walking the beach I use a Mountain Smith waist pack with about 2 individual boxes of lures and soft plastics in their individual bags in a gallon zip top bag. 

I'm not the most experienced in the world, but like I said, it has worked for me.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I use the yellow tidy cat litter buckets, good stuff.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey OP, did you get my message the other day?

Anyway, on this subject; If you're going to walk the beach you need to pack light and pick a rod that can throw appropriate distances. It doesn't have to throw 100yds as most of the fish you'll catch will be well inside of that mark.

I always bring either my backpack or my waist bag which is a Plano softsider waist pack (don't know item number, but I can take a pic of you want). The back pack is nice if you're going to be out for longer walks because you can put drinks, snacks and more tackle in it. I like my waist bag the most though. I can carry all of my necessities in it, it's very light and you're completely hands free.

Rod wise, get a 7-7'6" medium fast action rod. That's all you need, you don't need a heaving stick. There are times I use longer rods and different actions but for most of the lure slinging in the surf I do I can get it done with that type of rod.


----------



## 6.5 mike (Sep 1, 2014)

Good post, I'm wanting to the same thing. Just need to settle on a rod type, casting or spinning.


----------

